# Riffs That Flatten Buildings



## Cosmic Junglist (May 31, 2013)

So here's a thread dedicated to riffs that have the ability to cause seismic activity on the other side of the planet

Wouldn't mind at all to hear what riffs you guys are finding to be ridonculously huge

Here's one to get us started



Any part of any song will do as long as it starts an earthquake


----------



## rifftrauma (May 31, 2013)

First thing that comes to mind every time....


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 31, 2013)

Carcass's Incarnate Solvant Abuse is nothing but seismic riffs.
Hell, the whole necrotism album is full of'm.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 31, 2013)

This crushes planets.

Skip to 0:40 unless you wanna listen to sample.


----------



## G2een (May 31, 2013)

Crowbar.


----------



## Dan (May 31, 2013)

0:57 That riff ruins me everytime i hear it.


----------



## liberascientia (May 31, 2013)

Definitely the first riff in this.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (May 31, 2013)

Ahmad Jamal - What's New?


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (May 31, 2013)

0:33 
and..
4:05


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 31, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/dudleygrabsch/feared-lords-resistance-army

Holy shit these riffs


Sorry... its a little sloppy


----------



## Cosmic Junglist (May 31, 2013)

The riffs at 1:38 and 2:53

Bloomin eck they could level a mountain


----------



## ItWillDo (May 31, 2013)

At 0:35 when the little lead plays and goes into the heavy riff afterward. Goosebumps every damn time.


----------



## the_heretic_divine (May 31, 2013)

Been partial to this one as of late.


----------



## isispelican (May 31, 2013)

4:57


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 31, 2013)

This whole song has brutal riffage but 3:42 onward will most definitely cause an earthquake


----------



## JosephAOI (May 31, 2013)

THIS ....ING RIFF.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 31, 2013)

No specific riffs. These songs just flatten everything in their path.


----------



## NovaReaper (May 31, 2013)

whole song
 
1:11

that shit gets buck


----------



## MythicSquirrel (May 31, 2013)

/thread


----------



## celticelk (May 31, 2013)

Every Samothrace riff ever.


----------



## Mprinsje (May 31, 2013)

also sad but true


----------



## gunch (May 31, 2013)

2:54



2:00



This Thread: The Band: The Song


----------



## simonXsludge (May 31, 2013)

Start from 1:43 to skip the samples. This song gets heavier with every riff. Attention, bold statement: It's the heaviest song ever written, PERIOD.


----------



## Djent (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Triple7 (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 31, 2013)

the riff at the beginning, it plays for about two-thirds of the song



the ascending riff right at the beginning, it repeats a couple of times




really both bands's entire discographies work for this though


----------



## erotophonophilia (May 31, 2013)




----------



## sear (May 31, 2013)

Thread over. The outro to this song (aka the entire second half) is so ....ing good I can't even comprehend it.


----------



## 1337 (May 31, 2013)

0:25


----------



## asher (May 31, 2013)

any part of this song:






@0:55:


@2:25:


right off the bat:


@1:55:


----------



## GRUNTKOR (May 31, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYxYpvXwc_0


----------



## the_heretic_divine (May 31, 2013)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> the riff at the beginning, it plays for about two-thirds of the song
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets just say almost everything ever written by Devin!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (May 31, 2013)

3:31 on. Pelican proves you don't need to be a metal band to be pants shittingly heavy.


----------



## Ginsu (May 31, 2013)

Around 1:40, I think, is the heaviest thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Korbain (Jun 1, 2013)

Obviously 

 

Yeah its Korn, but it's a sick riff

 

God, when that riff kicks in after a minute or so you just wanna punch people

 

So many more...that'll do. for now :O


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 1, 2013)

1:22
but the whole song will kill your soul after u die!


----------



## Volsung (Jun 1, 2013)

Godflesh has some heavy as hell riffs. 

Godflesh - Body Dome Light - YouTube
Godflesh Live at Supersonic 2010 - YouTube (Avalanche Master Song)

For some reason the videos don't want to come up. So the 'share' links will have to do. Go figure.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 1, 2013)

~0:38. The Creeper too.


Everything they've ever done really.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 1, 2013)

I chuckle at all of you.


----------



## abandonist (Jun 1, 2013)

You goddamn kids...


----------



## zakattak192 (Jun 1, 2013)

1:00 when Scott Carlson's bass come in, and then the rest of the verse riff. Holy shit. First time I heard it I was stunned. Had to listen to it over and over again. Just so heavy.


----------



## craig-sansum (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## tm20 (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 1, 2013)

this at 2:45 dayum that harmony
Circles - In This Moment LYRICS - YouTube
this at 0:50-1:20. god that slow beefy chord
Red Seas Fire - Timeframes [HD] - YouTube
and this at 0:13. 
Sevendust - Trust - YouTube

i could go on for ages.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 1, 2013)

also, this. mainly the very first parts.
Mortal Kombat Djent Tribute. - YouTube


----------



## Cynic (Jun 1, 2013)

@ 31:21


----------



## wespaul (Jun 1, 2013)

I can't believe this riff is over 40 years old. I picked Iced Earth's cover because that guitar tone is flat-out amazing, and really smashes that intro riff in your face. Holy smokes. And that riff right at 3:53 toward the end is insane. I get chills hearing it even today.



And you can't forget Death. Chuck was the man! "Spirit Crusher" crushes me to this day, especially that riff right @ 2:16. RIP Chuck.



Soilwork has probably the sickest riff of all time with the verse riff in "A Predator's Portrait" (0:35). That fraction of a second where it completely cuts out is so awesome. I paid a lot of money for a nice sound system in my ride just because I wanted that riff to blow me through the windshield.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 1, 2013)

This is, hands down, one of the heaviest riffs I've ever heard, no joke.


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 1, 2013)

Almost anything from SYL's Alien. System of a Down's Aerials, friggin' heavy as hell.

and as a wildcard, Bare Egil band's Umbrella (rihanna cover)


----------



## Basti (Jun 1, 2013)

"only" these two...he he he


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 1, 2013)

2:30 and 4:15


----------



## pullingstraws (Jun 1, 2013)

4:45


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 1, 2013)

This:



And this:


----------



## asher (Jun 1, 2013)

D'oh. We are all remiss for not automatically including this:

Meshuggah - i(full EP) - YouTube

Have it set to 10:30 for my favorite riff in the entire thing, but really, the entire thing.


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 1, 2013)

Can't get the damn thing to load on my computer, but mainly the "chorus", the part before the solo and the breakdown at the end.


----------



## Basti (Jun 1, 2013)

^ plenty of tasty riffs on that album


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 1, 2013)

I had a "DAMN!"-moment the first time I heard this riff:

Gojira-Flying Whales - YouTube

..however, the ENTIRE album is earth shattering


----------



## Loomer (Jun 1, 2013)

Bolt Thrower. 

All of it.


----------



## Koop (Jun 1, 2013)

2:38 - I can't even take it. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## elrrek (Jun 1, 2013)

BSW


----------



## silent suicide (Jun 1, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njGppxBBb7E


----------



## zuzek (Jun 1, 2013)

Three pages in this thread and no mention of Vildhjarta yet... COEM ON GUSY!



6:28+ for one of the nastiest riffs I've heard in a long time. That said, most of Masstaden qualifies for this thread.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jun 1, 2013)

(2:38)

 (5:45)

 (1:07)

 (3:51)

 (0:59)

 (1:15)

 (1:45)

 (3:02)

 (3:03)

 (2:43)

 (0:00)

 (0:00)

 (0:06) <--- My guitar teacher's band

 (0:18)

 (2:45)

Not on YouTube, but Multivectorial Reionization by Wormbed (0:22)


----------



## Viginez (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 1, 2013)

asher said:


> any part of this song:




I came into this thread to post this. Mastodon sure don't write them like this any more.


----------



## Battousai (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 1, 2013)

Amazingly surprised nobody mentioned what was probably the best metal album of last year.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 1, 2013)

No, it's not a metal track, but I defy you not to find this awesome.



Many things by Decapitated - the riffs at 0:20, 0:50 and 1:10 are favourites:



Also, 2:30 here... Jesus wept:



On a completely different note, when the fuzz kicks in at 1:30-odd:



How has the riff at 1:40-ish not been mentioned yet?



This whole frigging song:



This whole frigging song too, but particularly 0:38:



2:10, oh my god:



Seriously, the riff at 1:20 damn near made me shit myself when I first heard it. Incredible.



Pete Steele's incredible bass riff:



The stupidly heavy intro riff (reminds of Into the Void by Sabbath, never a bad thing...) and the cataclysmic outro from 5:30:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 1, 2013)

I think Turbowolf deserve a mention of their own - truly staggering riffs.

2:05 on:



The intro, holy shit:



Again, the intro, holy shit... and the verse... and the outro, from 3:58 on:



0:50:



Every single riff in this whole freaking song:



Every single riff in this whole freaking song too:




What a band, seriously. WHAT a band.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jun 1, 2013)

how has this not been mentioned yet?


----------



## MontaraMike (Jun 1, 2013)

Sulphur Aeon has a MASSIVE sound IMO


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jun 1, 2013)

Some more


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 1, 2013)

rifffffffff


----------



## Big_taco (Jun 1, 2013)

Lots of Gojira songs. I see humor in this when I look at the thread title.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 1, 2013)

Forgot this in my last post:



The whole song is goddamn amazing but that opening riff and the riff at 3:05 (in the context of the whole song) sound like the harshest beating ever.

I am God songs is without a doubt one of the greatest sludge albums of all time.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## vilk (Jun 1, 2013)

Especially after listening to the build-up (but even without), the riff that comes in around 6:30 makes me feel like I could walk through a concrete wall like the kool-aide man. It's kind of ironic because I don't normally associate Isis with riffs that flatten buildings but this one does more than anything


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 2, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> rifffffffff



WHICH RIFF?


----------



## The Beard (Jun 2, 2013)

0:56 "YOU'RE F*CKED" *flattens building*



Also:

5:32 and on


----------



## Scordare (Jun 2, 2013)

Napalm Death


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jun 2, 2013)

+100000000000000000000000 for Nails
The latest album is on a whole different level of heaviness, something I only experienced with Strapping's City and pretty much all of Meshuggah's discography


----------



## will_shred (Jun 2, 2013)

No Portal? 

Or Ahab?




NO classics?







Of course the list goes on but i'll cut myself off here.


----------



## will_shred (Jun 2, 2013)

Also this, actually this is my friends band. dat riff at 4:10 will in fact level a building when played through his Peavey Triple XXX


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 2, 2013)

Any of these should do.


----------



## -42- (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 2, 2013)

http://youtu.be/slvwRr_m06s

Anything Cannibal, but def this


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 2, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> Scourge of Iron-Cannibal Corpse HD - YouTube
> 
> Anything Cannibal, but def this


As someone that missed the only band he really wanted to see last night and decided to stick around for Cannibal Corpse even though he isn't much of a fan at all, that one song made the whole damn thing worthwhile


----------



## Riffer (Jun 2, 2013)

No mention of this riff yet? C'mon guys!!!!!


----------



## vilk (Jun 2, 2013)

why are people just posting entire songs? this thread is about riffs. Are we supposed to just listen to all these songs and GUESS which part you think is cool?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 2, 2013)

Im just amazed that we made it 4 pages into a thread about epic riffs with no mention of Sabbath?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 2, 2013)

Also, every riff ever written by Architect.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Jun 2, 2013)

Car Bomb flattens all the buildings.



So does After the Burial


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jun 3, 2013)

This song always bring the heavies
The Acacia Strain- 4x4 - YouTube

Spoken intro for the win
Blood Has Been Shed - Six Twelve.mp4 - YouTube

No words...
The Chariot - Back To Back (with lyrics) - YouTube

Dismember - Dark Depths - YouTube

Killswitch Engage- My Life For Yours - YouTube

Oceano - empathy for leviathan w/ lyrics. - YouTube


----------



## tm20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> Scourge of Iron-Cannibal Corpse HD - YouTube
> 
> Anything Cannibal, but def this



saw them live last year and when they played that song, that was the heaviest shit i have ever heard 

one of my favourite songs by them


ill throw this in as well


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 3, 2013)

Also, let's not forget the last riff in Throes of rejection by Pantera. That shit made me rewind when I first heard it.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 3, 2013)

All of this:



Suicidal Tendencies at their best (intro solo ends 1:10, after then it's just riff/riff/riff/gaaahhhh):



Just about every Kreator record can be used for demolition:



Thrash breakdown @ 1:40 beats all that modern crap.... 

And finally this:



These guys have several albums-worth of just insane riffs.


----------



## Nats (Jun 3, 2013)

The main riff in Bleed by Meshuggah is absolutely crushing. Anything by Candiria from their first couple of albums. Like a saw cutting through metal. IDK, there's plenty more but that's all I'm thinking of at this particular moment in time.


----------



## zakattak192 (Jun 3, 2013)

1:34. SAAACRIFIICING LIVES WITH AAAPATHHHYYYYY

 3:20 was the first riff I ever heard that made me stop what I was doing to rewind the CD and go "Woah... you can get THAT HEAVY?"

 1:13

 1:53, nuff said.

 Literally every riff in this song.

I'll post more if I can think of em.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 3, 2013)

anything by this band really, even the ambient stuff crushes


----------



## Rizzo (Jun 3, 2013)

zakattak192 said:


>



Just bought that a month ago. Heaviest "old school" thrash ever IMHO


----------



## Berserker (Jun 3, 2013)

Something a little different for y'all


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 3, 2013)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> 3:31 on. Pelican proves you don't need to be a metal band to be pants shittingly heavy.



You wouldn't consider Pelican a metal band?

EDIT: While were at it...


----------



## Vinchester (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 3, 2013)

Sevendust was brought in earlier... a good submission, but if you want HEAVY:


The first track on the album... 0:22 crushes!


The fun begins at 0:20!


Right from the top!




Also hard to believe, with all the Meshuggah, this isn't on here already!


----------



## morrowcosom (Jun 3, 2013)

Bloodbath - Eaten 



Just big, chunky meat head riffs that sound like someone getting crushed to death. 


My Dying Bride - Deeper Down 

 

Girthy palm muting and long notes 


Warhorse - Doom's Bride 

 

Doom in G-standard


----------



## otisct20 (Jun 3, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/danny-boismier/random-250bpm-song

this whole damn thing. ESPECIALLY the :57 mark......god ....ing dammit its perfect


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 3, 2013)

"That" riff in Demiurge.


----------



## sleightest (Jun 4, 2013)

that last riff
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWaJ0c_x7ck

and these too
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak6ZUldfF5Q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcCZ8QZzi-A


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## ridner (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## ncfiala (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## jmeezle (Jun 4, 2013)

2:10 is the end of the world.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone mention the opening riff from "Dark Eternal Night"?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 4, 2013)

Berserker said:


> Something a little different for y'all




i cant believe i forgot about kings X!!!
you are my hero today


----------



## toothbrush (Jun 4, 2013)

jmeezle said:


> 2:10 is the end of the world.




Nothing is heavier. (literally 'nothing,' not their "Nothing" album to avoid confusion...although "Nothing" is exceptionally heavy)


----------



## UCBmetal (Jun 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZRXjipy06s

0:48 Aaaaand I'm lifting all of the weights


----------



## Hyacinth (Jun 4, 2013)

0:48 Since everyone is posting metal bands, I'm gonna post Rush. This riff is pretty ....in' heavy, especially for Rush.


----------



## iamthefonz (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty much all of it.


0:37


0:22 is pretty much one of my favorite riffs ever..


And for a change:
Dead Sara - Weatherman - YouTube


----------



## pullingstraws (Jun 5, 2013)

3:45


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## cronux (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6VerKdcrOQ


----------



## isispelican (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jun 12, 2013)

Its at 2:50 but you should just be able to push play if I time stamped it correctly.

It may be a breakdown, but it is still a riff.


----------



## Herrick (Jun 12, 2013)

That opening riff in Black Sabbath's Black Sabbath always reminds of a big flucking wrecking ball swinging back and forth. It's just one of those riffs where the guitar, bass, & drums form a perfect synthesis of sexcellence. Can't post the link 'cause I'm at work and they cockblock Youtube here.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jun 12, 2013)

and I know they're sorta a joke band, but cmon, that synchopation with the guitars and the bass drum is fricking groovy.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcW2SUuAq3I


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Jun 13, 2013)

coreysMonster said:


> and I know they're sorta a joke band, but cmon, that synchopation with the guitars and the bass drum is fricking groovy.



Sybreed is a joke band? 



Love this ^


----------



## Rypac (Jun 13, 2013)

This whole song is unbelievably heavy but especially at 1:10 and 2:14.


----------



## The Beard (Jun 13, 2013)

TIMEwaveXERO said:


> Sybreed is a joke band?



I believe he meant it for the Dethklok song below that comment


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 13, 2013)

When the opening riff returns near the end it crushes the already flattened buildings.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 14, 2013)

Opening Riff:


Opening/Chorus Riff:


Opening/Verse Riff:


Awesome heavy riffing all over this song:


Darkane is godlike. Riffing at 0:15:


And again. Intro kills me everytime.


Intro riff comes in at 0:23. Thrashtastic.


Riff at 1:07, 1:43 and 3:57:


Song has a bunch of awesome riffs, but the biggest sounding start at 3:27 and 6:09:


Not the heaviest song in the world, but the riffs at 3:13 and 5:04 sound huge:


Can't even HAVE this thread without Nile. This whole song just crushes, but you can tell they mean business at 0:48.


At 0:33, WE THRASH:


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 14, 2013)

Say what you will about Stuck Mojo (their vocalists are definitely an acquired taste) but Rich Ward can shred like Zakk and riff like nobody's business.


Salsa Metal anyone?


----------



## tm20 (Jun 14, 2013)

any song from the last 2 albums from these dudes will do


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 14, 2013)

No Paradise Lost love so far? Opening riff for Embers Fire, well f**k it all the riffs then:



Also Celestial Season, opening/main verse riff to Decamerone:



Edit:

My Dying Bride, pretty much everything from The Cry of Mankind:


----------



## Kreml (Jul 13, 2013)

Dawn of Demise - Rejoice In Vengeance - YouTube

Dawn of Demise - ...And the Blood Will Flow - YouTube


----------



## Lickers (Jul 13, 2013)

A lot of my suggestions have already ben covered. To that end...

Corrosion of Conformity - Vote With A Bullet
Sunna - Powerstruggle

The opening riff and main verse riff of both songs really do it for me.


----------



## Basti (Jul 13, 2013)

Kreml said:


> Dawn of Demise - Rejoice In Vengeance - YouTube
> 
> Dawn of Demise - ...And the Blood Will Flow - YouTube



Am I the only non-danish guy who loves Dawn of Demise?


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 13, 2013)

Basti said:


> Am I the only non-danish guy who loves Dawn of Demise?



Nope! That band is hard as .....


----------



## Cynic (Jul 13, 2013)

@2:35


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 13, 2013)

4 pages and no mention of these guys? I haz a sad nao. 
Seriously, these guys are the kings of writing amazingly heavy, seismic riffs. Particularly around the 1 minute mark of this song, it really shows how freakin' heavy they get. 


Seeing this band play this song live has more than confirmed that this is one of the heaviest songs ever written:


Dat. Intro. 


The first minute of this song is pretty crushing:


Even melodic death metal can be heavy as ....:


And I'll finish with this amazing verse riff:


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 13, 2013)

This band was known for the occasional memorable riff or two.


----------



## pondman (Jul 13, 2013)

Takes a long time to get going but rips your soul out through your arse when it does.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Jul 13, 2013)

The intro to Within The Ruins latest album, Elite.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 13, 2013)

1:30




str8 nuclear fallout music


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 13, 2013)

Pantera -- Becoming

Goddam, this song makes me want to level a building... with my speakers. Haha.


----------



## zakattak192 (Jul 14, 2013)

NovaReaper said:


>




.... yes someone else here who likes Skeletal Remains 

Also, this entire song.



Actually, everything by this band ever. Love them <3.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 14, 2013)

Just as the name implies, this song is ....ing insane:


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 14, 2013)

And a song so badass it was on Spongebob


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 14, 2013)

This isn't so metal but I love it.

First Gojira song I heard, but most of their stuff sounds like a death ray.

And Dino makes lots of earth shaking riffs.


I should stop right now before I throw most of my favorites from youtube up.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 14, 2013)

Another addition I realized while I was in the car today:
Meshuggah - Dancers To A Discordant System - YouTube


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jul 17, 2013)

So awesome


----------



## Tang (Jul 22, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, this f_uck_ing riff.



The best riff Morbid Angel never wrote.

*cough*wheretheslimelive*cough* I have to actively try to NOT write riffs like that.. just so much groove.


----------



## Sketches (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## patata (Jul 22, 2013)

Pyrithion is ....in crushing.

The beggining chugs and 3:03 of Lethargica.Pretty much every Meshuggah song.Behemoth as well.

Our very own Kin Beneath Chorus(Thesaloniki,GR)
https://soundcloud.com/kin-beneath-chorus/road-to-bloodshed

riff @ 1:06 is pretty sick.Their breakdowns are nice as well.

EDIT:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbpZmN9wDNg
2:27 Phill's guttural is SOOOOOOO low.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVvvQlosAbw
dat song...just amazing


----------



## thefyn (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## toothbrush (Jul 22, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> Another addition I realized while I was in the car today:
> Meshuggah - Dancers To A Discordant System - YouTube


 

Couldn't agree more. The drive to my gym is exactly 10min, and this is the one song worthy enough to blare on that 10min drive. The outro is just genius to me. Very heavy and well-composed.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 22, 2013)

Didn't take the time to look whether this was already posted. But if it isn't, be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Aevolve (Aug 7, 2013)

@7:18



I've been really partial to this one lately.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 7, 2013)

This one always crushes my friends and neighbors.


----------



## CharlesTbastard (Aug 8, 2013)

Everything Nevermore!riff after riff and great songs too!(fanboi)


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 8, 2013)

right from the top


----------



## Kharem (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Jarkko Toivonen (Aug 8, 2013)

Blow your speakers !
http://youtu.be/HBJ70snxSbw


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (May 10, 2014)

I hope this doesn't count as a necrobump but whatever



At 1:35&#8230;


----------



## Pweaks (May 10, 2014)

0:26 The sound of thunder.


----------



## flyingV (May 10, 2014)

kataklysm has riffs crushing shit like tanks. This song is one of the reasons I got a seven string (eventhough they don´t use sevens but B standard tuning).


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 10, 2014)




----------



## mike0 (May 10, 2014)

pretty much every riff in each of these songs


----------



## Zalbu (May 10, 2014)

Whoops, double post


----------



## Zalbu (May 10, 2014)

When the drums kick in, oh boy. I almost shit myself.


----------



## theycallmetc (May 10, 2014)

I don't know about flattening buildings per se, but pretty much every Pantera riff sounds like a frying pan in your face. With hot oil.

Otherwise, some Mastodon riffs sound pretty well, mastodontic.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Double A (May 10, 2014)

I like pretty much everything posted in this thread but I feel strongly that any "riff's that flatten buildings" posted that aren't Crowbar riffs fall pretty short.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild (May 10, 2014)

From the new Devil You Know record, and this brings the ruckus:

 

But for all time earthquake riffage:


----------



## Sofos (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Ikiharmaa (May 10, 2014)

This is some lovely riffage, easily best of the album imo.




old Mokoma riffs are huge and I love them so I'll post one too because.


----------



## Decapitated666 (May 10, 2014)

Ode to Physical Pain | Thou

Thou - Ode to Physical Pain. The riff is at 3:00. ....ing CRUSHING. Happy to say that I got to see them live in a shot out basement. They played all new songs from Heathen and basically deafened EVERYONE. The new album is absolutely superb. It's up for "name your price" on Bandcamp right now, so do the guys a favor and download the album and throw them a few bucks or order some merch or vinyl from them. They deserve it.


----------



## JoeuJGM (May 10, 2014)

The riff just after 10:30 gets me everytime, one of the most headbanging riffs I've ever heard. Heck, the whole song/EP is just badass


----------



## Blasphemer (May 10, 2014)

This riff makes ME feel like I can flatten a building (2:45)


----------



## FormerlyVintage (May 11, 2014)

If only someone could tab this. I can't figure it out 

There's a powertab floating around, but it doesn't work...


----------



## Sikthness (May 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdoPuhzHdMI
2:10


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KtLt35NH-M
2:25


----------



## NickVicious24 (May 11, 2014)

This one does the trick for me, the tone is just so huge and thick.
Crushes walls and buildings!


----------



## Decapitated666 (May 11, 2014)

The Survival Fires | Inter Arma

At 6:00 prepare to get ....ing pummeled.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (May 11, 2014)




----------



## DISTORT6 (May 11, 2014)

My favorite old school one:


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 11, 2014)

So much good shit in this thread and bands I need to get into now!  you guys! 

Now there's already a lot of content this thread, but I tried!: 


Decapitated - Spheres Of Madness



Revocation - Cradle Robber



All Shall Perish - Black Gold Reign 



Tool - Ænema



Mastodon - Divinations



Meshuggah (ikr?) - Beneath



The Black Dahlia Murder - What a horrible night to have a curse



Nine Inch Nails - Last



Veil Of Maya - Resistance



Your Demise - Burnt Tongues



The Acacia Strain - The Impaler



Uneven structure - Hail



Impending Doom - More than Conquerors


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (May 11, 2014)

This song makes me want to destroy everything in my path. Fortunately I usually listen to it at the gym, it makes me able to get anything done.

The main riff at 1:08 could demolish a building, then the chorus at 2:20 and the breakdown at 3:00... Oh gosh, I'm getting chills listening to it.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (May 12, 2014)

Nice to see this thread back 



opening riff & 3mins in...


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 12, 2014)

Hopefully this hasn't been posted - 2:30 here blows my mind every time.



Every single riff in this (and indeed Decapitated's entire discography), but especially 0:15 and 0:50:



Pretty much all of this:



This is pretty sweet:



1:05 - impossibly brutal:



1:45 is awesome too:



Say what you will about them, but 0:30:



0:30 here too - what happens when you detune your lowest string to the point where it's completely slack, then turn on your fuzz pedal:



Again, you may not like the band but 0:48 is awesome:



Pretty much any of the riffs in this (and Deadhead from the same album) are heavy, but my favourite is at 1:30:



Obviously 3:00:



4:10, Jesus:



1:45:



I think that should do it for now.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 12, 2014)

These will suffice when there are no wrecking balls available:


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 12, 2014)

Having said all that, one of the best, catchiest and actually heaviest riffs I've heard in a LONG time comes from a band who aren't metal at all.



Tell me that doesn't make you want to bang your head.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 12, 2014)

Also, Steve Albini.



4:45:


----------



## gorthul (May 12, 2014)

I'm sure it was already mentioned, but imo the heaviest and most crushing riff is the one of Personae Non Gratae by Meshuggah. Especially after Sum this riff is insanely devastating and downright heavy.
Also the breakdown in Dehumanization is just crazily heavy. To me Catch 33 is probably the heaviest album of all time (and yes, I do know stuff like Nails, Anaal Nathrakh etc.).


----------



## redstone (May 12, 2014)

Django said:


> If only someone could tab this. I can't figure it out




I can tab it, don't have the time to do the whole leads tho, maybe a few licks.


----------



## Svava (May 12, 2014)

TheMobGoesWild said:


> From the new Devil You Know record, and this brings the ruckus:
> 
> 
> 
> But for all time earthquake riffage:




I accidentally played both those tracks at the same time- it worked fine xD


Also this is the most mind-blowingly powerful riff I've heard


----------



## Domselis (May 13, 2014)

Oh come on, get on my level. Bloodbath master race reporting in


----------



## tm20 (May 13, 2014)

the whole song is just crushing


----------



## p0ke (May 14, 2014)

Pretty much anything by Gojira. Well, maybe not the mellow stuff.

To name a few: 



Especially that riff at 1:15

or the main riff from this one:


----------



## KingLouis (May 14, 2014)

Dk if it's been mentioned yet...but the psuedo-breakdown at the end of Autodidact by BTBAM is the end all be all of apocalyptic-like heaviness.

Also...VILDHJARTA. \m/


----------



## BusinessMan (May 14, 2014)

I don't know if it's already been posted here, but fear factory's controlled demolition (ironic) riff is fvcking monstrous.


----------



## SamH678 (May 14, 2014)

Hahaha this threads legit!
I just wrote a little summer jam, so lemme know if the ending riff is solid enough to even be posted near this thread! =)
https://soundcloud.com/samheilman/5-dex-test


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 14, 2014)

Makes me want to flatten buildings, too.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (May 14, 2014)

The Incredible Hulk - Main Theme - Craig Armstrong - YouTube

HULK SMASH!


----------



## Veritech Zero (May 14, 2014)

Some of these are awesome!

Here are a few from me 

Check the 6:30 mark and the build up at 14:00 that drops at 14:50 is just awesome, gets me every time.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9ScQ7SNeJg


And this album just came out, and I love it all so much I couldn't really pick a specific spot that blew me away more than any other... so I'll just leave this here I guess 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TDJrzLdumM


----------



## tacotiklah (May 14, 2014)

If this song doesn't send you into a bloodthirsty, gore seeking, schizophrenic rage in the moshpit every time it plays, then I'm pretty sure you have no pulse. Even then, that's still a pretty weak excuse:




Also, these guys deserve a damn medal for making one of the heaviest albums in recent years...


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (May 14, 2014)

intro


4:38


3:24


3:11


2:24

I swear I didn't scroll through my iTunes library in alphabetical order


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOn7Ind9MHU

or (pick your poison, either version shakes the universe)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnqJJy-U_ps

This playing through the Harman Kardon sound system in my car, windows rolled down. Heaviest shit ever.

EDIT: These too...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clLUlctrPMc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgV7hnjoyt0


----------



## Cnev (May 14, 2014)

The actual riff is at 3:15, but you'd be doing yourself a disservice if you ignored what precedes it.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 15, 2014)

Oh my ....ing god, this intro is crushing:


----------



## revivalmode (May 15, 2014)

The one at 2:02!!


Also this one, anyone? (Back in the golden days of Mastodon imo)







^^ One of the most bonecrushing intro riffs I've ever heard.


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 15, 2014)

This whole ep is pure destruction


----------



## HaloHat (May 15, 2014)

Greg Rapaport - The Brawler
Get some headphones, turn it up loud, listen to the whole song, have eargasim.

The Brawler (Affliction) by Greg Rapaport

Karhu - The Dream
So many massive riffs and tempo changes. Band kills.
The Dream | Karhu 

Like we all couldn't list dozens more ha...


----------

